# Unified Finals 2020?



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

With America set on doing away with nearly everything I enjoy is there going to be a finals this year? I really enjoyed it in 2018, but don't see anything mentioned. Where do I look at what events are where and when? I live in Michigan so this was a 9 hour drive for me, but worth it.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I believe they are all having individual finals this year, unified finals were abandoned as a thing due to the pandemic this year

klifton keplinger is worth following from the Sqology podcast series 👍🏼


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there anything close to Michigan I can attend? Surrounding states perhaps?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

knever3 said:


> Is there anything close to Michigan I can attend? Surrounding states perhaps?


I couldn’t say... note the U.K. flag, I just have lots of yank friends and read a fair bit 😉 I just know klifton was posting about it earlier this month

“
It looks like Steve Stern has announced MECA SQL Finals, so the cat's out of the bag.

Travis Chin should have an announcement for IASCA shortly as well.

After about six months of trying to find something suitable for a unified SQ Finals this year, it just hasn't worked out.

We're going to punt on Aggieland this year, as with the travel distance required for most and questionable state of the border, etc. Executing an event to our standards just isn't in the cards right now.

The good part is, we have COVID-approved plans by several state governments now, so going forward, things should be a breeze.  

I understand this is a disappointment for many, especially those of us who have been working to make something great for everyone this year.

We'll send something more official out to registered competitors, ASAP, but here's the tentative plan for next year:

Spring Fling in Dallas: March, 2021 — Perry style money round, lots of stuff that was planned for Finals carrying forward. / Greg Thompson

Aggieland: Early June 2021 / Christerfer Pate

SVR: July 24-25, 2021 / Larry Chijner

Parkinson's Research V: Early September 2021 / Scott Buwalda

From there, we'll likely pepper in other events as usual, once we know where we stand on things. But even with the current state of things, with some more time to plan, things are looking solid.

Obviously, we appreciate everyone's support and will do everything possible to carry forward momentum and support everyone along the way!

Also, your patience is greatly appreciated as we navigate the way forward. If you're already registered and confirm that you're OK with carrying your registration forward to be first in line for the perks of early registration as usual, for the upcoming 2021 events, then of course that'd be greatly appreciated.

If you require a refund, likewise, please message or email and we'll work to process things ASAP. If you've already requested a refund, it's top of the stack to get handled.

If you have any other questions, please feel free to message, and we'll address everything ASAP.

Is 2020 over yet? ”

I knew I’d read it somewhere... maybe drop klifton a message if the info you need isn’t above 👍🏼


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

knever3 said:


> Is there anything close to Michigan I can attend? Surrounding states perhaps?


I recommend you visit the organizations web pages events tabs for questions about events and locations. That will be your best source.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Link? I have went to Facebook and around the net and can't find anything upcoming.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

There are no shows for 2020 except a few Meca events in CA and a few Meca events in the south.

Since pretty much every state has restrictions on amount of people who can gather in one place, do not expect there to be any shows added in 2020.

Meca Finals is Oct 17-18 near Nashville TN.

Depending on how things develop shows will start being posted for ,2021 around Feb but alot get added throughout the year. So it helps to check frequently and or be on FB and follow the different organizations for updates


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

There might be something happening in the Northeast or at Apicella Auto Sound in late October or November. Look at the GTG thread for it.


----------

